# Flash blacks out



## Grell (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey I have noticed that over the past two or three weeks or when I am watching Flash movies on YouTube and such that sometimes the entire video will black out.  I can still hear the audio fine but there is no video, just a black box where the video should be.  The only way to fix it is to reload the entire page and start from the beginning.  Is anyone else experiencing this?  Does anyone know how I can fix it?


----------



## DarkLord (Dec 12, 2013)

I haven't noticed the screen blacking out yet, but I have been having problems switching between different videos in YouTube, i.e. if I click a link while watching a video, it doesn't switch to the new video unless I reload the page. This may be related, but I don't know. I actually seem to remember having the same problem you're having at one point as well. I believe what happened was I installed the Adobe Flash plugin as well as the Swfdec Flash plugin, so then they were interfering with each other or something so I uninstalled the Swfdec Flash plugin, which got the video working as well as audio (albeit with the problem mentioned above).


----------



## Grell (Dec 21, 2013)

*BUMP* Well, I uninstalled swfdec but as still having the same problem.  No one else knows how I can fix this?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 22, 2013)

Slightly different, I've noticed that, when there are two (or more?) videos on one page, the second one displays black with no controls, and not just on YouTube. Using Chrome in my case.


----------

